# Charles Company, 1 RCR TF 1-10 video



## MikeL (6 Apr 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uQ1U-MFStfk
Checkpoint Fight Sep 2010 - YouTube
LCol Michael Vernon



> Published on Apr 3, 2013
> A behind-the-scenes look at a series of skirmishes involving soldiers of Charles Company, First Battalion, Royal Canadian Regiment, based at Patrol Base Sperwan Ghar (Kandahar Province, Afghanistan) in September 2010.


----------



## Jester_TG (13 Apr 2013)

liked the video - thanks for posting


----------

